# How to get rid of barcode on the edge of wall tile?



## CubsWin (Dec 28, 2007)

I recently had new porcelain tile installed in my bathroom. I have an outside corner where 1 edge of tile is visible and 1 of the tiles has a barcode printed on it. Would it be possible to sand the barcode off without causing any problems? If so, what should I use to sand it? 

The other option is to get some paint and paint the exposed edges of all the tiles, but I'm afraid that it would be difficult to get a clean paint line while keeping it out of the grout.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Pictures speak a million words.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Porcelain tile with an exposed edge? No bullnose or schluter strip edging?


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

wkearney99 said:


> Porcelain tile with an exposed edge? No bullnose or schluter strip edging?


This was my thought as well. Somebody didn't install this properly...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try some Acitone. (finger nail polish remover will also work)


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

If the acetone does not work you might want to stop into your local hardware store and pick up a diamond grit sanding sponge and give it a rub. To finish off that edge I would probably lay down a bead of silicone.


----------



## Spot on (Apr 13, 2013)

Denatured Alcahol, or acetone, or MEK (my favorite)


----------



## CubsWin (Dec 28, 2007)

joecaption said:


> Try some Acitone. (finger nail polish remover will also work)


This worked perfectly. I bought some pure acetone and the ink came right off with an old rag. Thank you!


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Now lets move to the plumbing fittings. How about the metal supply lines that are chrome. Those stickers will not come off those lines. Oh, that made me so mad


----------



## Ddenhalter (Sep 7, 2015)

*Use fingernail polish remover.*

Don't sand or use acid or anything like that. I was about to sand and even replace my tiles for the same reason. Use fingernail polish remover and a rag. I even used the stuff that doesn't have acetone and it worked great. It wipes right off - like white board marker off a white board. If your uncertain, try it out on a scrap piece of tile first. You'll fall over with how easy it is. You may need to seal the tile afterwards. :vs_karate:



CubsWin said:


> I recently had new porcelain tile installed in my bathroom. I have an outside corner where 1 edge of tile is visible and 1 of the tiles has a barcode printed on it. Would it be possible to sand the barcode off without causing any problems? If so, what should I use to sand it?
> 
> The other option is to get some paint and paint the exposed edges of all the tiles, but I'm afraid that it would be difficult to get a clean paint line while keeping it out of the grout.


----------



## Liebl (Feb 19, 2021)

CubsWin said:


> I recently had new porcelain tile installed in my bathroom. I have an outside corner where 1 edge of tile is visible and 1 of the tiles has a barcode printed on it. Would it be possible to sand the barcode off without causing any problems? If so, what should I use to sand it?
> 
> The other option is to get some paint and paint the exposed edges of all the tiles, but I'm afraid that it would be difficult to get a clean paint line while keeping it out of the grout.


I’m having the same exact issue but nail polish remover did not work, I’ve tried everything...frustrated.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Match some paint to the edge of the tile?


----------

